# Chiropractic treatment



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

I have had chiropractic adjustments monthly for two+ years after a back injury. at my last review i said that i was on clomid therapy. he was very helpful and understanding. he has now been giving me treatment to boost fertility. has anyone else tried this? x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, just read your post. I've just started seeing a chiropractor for lower back problems. She couldn't believe how tense I was in my lower back/womb area and said we definitely need to treat that to help my next IVF cycle. It's given me lots of hope.  

Good luck to you.


----------

